# Solved: removing ad-hoc network from computer



## emptx (Mar 28, 2006)

Hello.

I have a laptop running Windows XP Home edition. Not too long ago, I set up an ad-hoc network so this computer could connect to a printer without going through a router. It wound up being more of a pain than a pleasure using the ad-hoc connection, so I wound up getting a router. This ad-hoc network shows up in my "Wireless Network Connection" window as hpsetup. I have looked in the "Wireless Networks" in my "Wireless Network Connection Properties" window and do not see hpsetup anywhere in the list. Should this ad-hoc connection show up in the list of preferred networks as hpsetup or something else?

Thanks for your time,

emptx


----------



## pinntech (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi..

Give this a try and see if you can find the ADHOC in the settings this way and remove it.

START
CONTROL PANEL
NETWORK CONNECTIONS
Right click on WIRELESS NETWORK CONNECTION
Select PROPERTIES
Click on the WIRELESS NETWORKS TAB

I believe from your description this is where you have been before, but I want you to check something else in this area&#8230;..

Click on the ADVANCED button at the bottom. Check to see what you have selected here. You may have &#8220;Infrastructure only, which would not show your ADHOC one. Play with your settings here to see if you can get it to appear so you can remove it.

Thanks!


----------



## emptx (Mar 28, 2006)

pinntech,

Thanks for the reply. 

Your suggestion worked. I changed from (Infrastructure) to the (ad-hoc) option, the network appeared and I was able to remove it. I will mark this one solved.

Thanks again,

emptx


----------

